# My Betta Fish



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

YouTube - 06020954.3g2


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

:fish10::What a gorgeous fish. What's it name?


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

His name is Fred


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fred's a good name.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

My daughter named him. Wouldn't have been my name of choice but he doesn't seem to mind lol :betta:


----------

